# Otter Tanning Recommendations



## Daverich (Feb 17, 2021)

New to this site. Caught an otter last month and want to have it tanned, supple like a garment grade tan. Case skinned, feet on, rolled up in the freezer with DNR seal attached. Located in Van Buren county. Any recommendations on a good place to take it and anticipated cost? I’ve got experience with do it yourself tanning but looking for better quality than I’m capable of. Willing to pay fleshing. Thanks!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Send it to Moyle tannery in Idaho.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

22 Chuck said:


> Send it to Moyle tannery in Idaho.


Moyle doesn't do fleshing. I don't think...


----------

